# Obamacare



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Morning news has stated that under the Affordable Care Act, Floridian's medical insurance has increased 20%.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The argument for the ACC was it will reduce your premiums to stating a 20% increase is less than it would have been so shut up and sit down. Both lies but when your a Democrat its different. Then ends justify the means. Oops! Isn't that bit of wisdom from the Soviet communists? Oh yeah communists = Democrats. Then again I guess I am just too stupid to figure out whats best for me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Harry,Nancy,Obama and all the rest of them knew had the american public saw what was in Obama care and did the math that it would never have passed. It was a typical back room deal that Obama is so very familiar with being from Chicago. All they were missing was the cigar smoke coming from under the closed door and a guy called Guido standing watch with his hands in his coat pocket. 

I keep hoping that the voting population will get more intelligent in who they vote in. But, they never do. They vote for the guy who promises free stuff....And then wonder why their lot in life does not improve and even gets worse. Foolish, lazy, and a shame.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have scanned copies of my yearly election forms for our family insurance. If they did not have my personal info on them I would post them for all to verify. Our insurance has more than doubled for the exact same plan since the affordable care Act was signed into law. 

It makes me puke when I here about it.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got my renewal/rate increase notice last week. Up 18% over last year.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine has so far stayed the same. But I am part of a massive group plan through the company I work for. It's a high deductible but I have a health savings account that offsets that problem. This obamacare is killing the little man though. Another thing I have noticed is that the doctors out here are completely disgusted by it. That is telling in itself.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, it is completely disgusting and you may not keep your doctor because you are a bothersome meat animal whose life use is to be a job for inferior imported medical people who hate americans especially whites.
It is forcing theirs on everyone.
There is so much wrong in it, if there was ever any right it is completely trumped by this euthanasia medicine the kenyan trash wants for his voters.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Obamacare has made it possible for me to go to the doctor every day. I can get all of the medicinal marijuana I want and all of the Lortab my baby Momma want. We don't pay nuffin' it all paid for by you suckaz! I also told my friend Sanchez who just came up from Honduras it for his family too, all of 'em! He just hafta lay low for a while coz' he didn't come here right. He said Obama fixin' to make him legal though. He cool too! He bring us black tar heroin. Obama is da' man!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Our premiums have gone up three times - now it is almost triple what we started out at. Deductible increased. I expect it to increase again this year.

Our doctor quit.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Our doctor quit.


Same here. The docs out here were already swamped with patients. Now several private practices have shut down and no new patients are being accepted by the local family doc. New patients now have to drive over 30 miles to see a doctor. It's getting worse... And they all blame obamacare...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I was surprised when I had to see a specialist and got an appointment within a couple of days. Turns out they no longer take Medicare patients.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*GREED is the problem!!! * 
As long as it's a money making biz we are all going to take it up the ass. Insurance companies don't give a shit about people. They see $$ and that's it.

This isn't me siding with ObamaCare. That shit is a mess!! We have seen a 40% hike in our company's insurance plan. IMO, the insurance companies are raping us. I don't believe for a second that they need to raise premiums to that extent to cover the new plan. Grrrr!!


----------

